# senryu 46



## ahmetax (Oct 24, 2014)

just in a hurry
human beings are like ants --
all ticks are the same

koşturur durur
karınca gibi insan
tik tak hep aynı

ahmet aksoy


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sometimes we slow down and breathe.


----------



## ahmetax (Oct 24, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> Sometimes we slow down and breathe.


----------



## Blade (Oct 25, 2014)

I am not too sure if the mention of two small, but distinct, insects in such a short piece is such a great idea. It makes the last line come across like a complete change of topic.:-k


----------



## ahmetax (Oct 26, 2014)

Blade said:


> I am not too sure if the mention of two small, but distinct, insects in such a short piece is such a great idea. It makes the last line come across like a complete change of topic.:-k


Hi Blade,
Sorry, but I couldn't understand what you mean. Would you open it a little more, please.
Thank you.


----------



## Blade (Oct 27, 2014)

ahmetax said:


> Hi Blade,
> Sorry, but I couldn't understand what you mean. Would you open it a little more, please.
> Thank you.


OK. My idea is that 'ants' and 'ticks' are sort of the same both being small insects but they are also distinct species. What is the comparison?


----------



## ahmetax (Oct 28, 2014)

Blade said:


> OK. My idea is that 'ants' and 'ticks' are sort of the same both being small insects but they are also distinct species. What is the comparison?


Sorry, but I didn't know "tick" as an insect!.. Now, I found it in the dictionary. (My inner dictionary looks very weak...)
I wanted to use "tick" as a "clock's tick". 
And, I wanted to say "actually nothing changes" in the third line.

Maybe it will be better like this:

just in a hurry
human beings are like ants --
clock's ticks are the same


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Oct 28, 2014)

I got it. Interpreted as the similarity in humans between each tock.


----------



## ahmetax (Oct 29, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> I got it. Interpreted as the similarity in humans between each tock.


Exactly!


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2014)

All is cleared up then. 'Ants' in line two conjured up a small , black insect so 'tick' as an insect just fell right into place. The idea of clocks or tick-tock never even crossed my mind.:-D


----------



## ahmetax (Nov 2, 2014)

Blade said:


> All is cleared up then. 'Ants' in line two conjured up a small , black insect so 'tick' as an insect just fell right into place. The idea of clocks or tick-tock never even crossed my mind.:-D


----------

